# Three of our guinea pigs



## dani11983 (Mar 17, 2007)

This is treacle the oldest and wisest - she's about three:










Here is stinky (scruffy brown and white) and Squints (she had a eye infection when we brought her so she was squinting and the antibiotics given to her stunted her growth so she's a tiny pig:


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

aww your short haired is gorgeous...the colours of treacle are beautiful!


----------



## dani11983 (Mar 17, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## boabloketony (Jan 22, 2007)

They're gorgeous, I really like guinea pigs :no1:


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2007)

awwww their sweet


----------



## daz1245 (Jul 24, 2007)

i used to breed guinea pigs , used to have over 200 at one point they breed like mad lol


----------



## Penny (Dec 12, 2006)

have you got any more pictures of there cage?? looks brill, did you make it yourself?

lovely pigs by the way, i keep saying i'll post pics of my sons but never get round to it lol


----------



## Solo (Dec 23, 2006)

daz1245 said:


> i used to breed guinea pigs , used to have over 200 at one point they breed like mad lol


I currently breed guinea pigs, have buffs and blacks :smile: I've got about 50 at the moment but I know someone who has over 400!!


----------



## dani11983 (Mar 17, 2007)

Penny said:


> have you got any more pictures of there cage?? looks brill, did you make it yourself?
> 
> lovely pigs by the way, i keep saying i'll post pics of my sons but never get round to it lol


Thanks! I've got some more pics pre-cleanout...just uploading. I find the website with the instructions I followed to make the cage.



Solo said:


> I currently breed guinea pigs, have buffs and blacks :smile: I've got about 50 at the moment but I know someone who has over 400!!


I thought I had a lot!


----------



## dani11983 (Mar 17, 2007)

The site where I got the idea for my pigs cage:

Guinea Pig Cages, Your Cavy At Home

Photos of their cage:

















And a gratuitous one of (almost) all our pigs:


----------



## ninjaboy6r (Jul 24, 2007)

ahh they are all relly cute :smile:


----------

